# first time sig owner



## dimsum414 (Apr 9, 2008)

so i bought my first gun ever today. and i popped my cherry with a sig p220m, it's used, but looks to be in awesome shape. i'll know more when i take it to the range this weekend. i've shot sigs before, and i originally wanted to get a glock, but after reading the ups and downs of both guns, i finally decided on the sig. i know everyone here will tell me i made the right choice, and i don't think i can argue with any of them.

my big thing now is looking for a tuckable iwb. i've read a lot of good things about the comp tacs, and galco's, but does anyone know anything about the bladetechs? those any good? or should i just stick with comp tacs. the btechs, and ctacs are roughly the same price, and as far as i can tell both are idpa approved. any insight would be much appreciated.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

May I just ask what made you choose the Sig over the Glock? What did you hear that helped you make your choice? I'm just curious to hear 

-Jeff-


----------



## dimsum414 (Apr 9, 2008)

the glocks were picky about which ammo you put through it, and the sigs were not so much. i also read this article about a guy who put 10,000 rounds through a sig 220 in ONE day, and had only 3 or 4 issues with it, which were all due to ammo failure. his groupings were 3ish inches, but then he cleaned it, and got his groupings to 1.5 inches...that's pretty good if you ask me...also, i live in massachusetts, where getting a glock is very difficult...


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice choice on the SIG. I have the P220R SAO. Glocks just don't seem to work well for me in the 45acp. All the rest of my pistols are Glocks. Too bad about the Massachusetts thing. I have an M-Tac for my SIG. I'm still working with it to make a usable IWB carry method.


----------



## Jackle1886 (Dec 21, 2007)

Congrats on the SIG!! And you might try looking at Crossbreed holsters. http://www.crossbreedholsters.com/


----------



## dimsum414 (Apr 9, 2008)

thanks for all the help everyone,

after reading almost everyone on this forum, and a couple of other say how awesome the mtac was, i ordered it as well...hopefully i'll be getting it soon.


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

I rented a Glock in 45ACP at the range the last time I went. I shot very well with it, but the grip angle didn't work for me. Incidently, I own a Sig P220 Compact; purchased it new at the end of last year. It was great right out of the box and I am woefully hooked on Sigs now. Congrats on your firearm purchase. I doubt you will be disappointed. I'd buy another Sig 45 used in a heartbeat if I had the funds lying in wait.


----------

